
Show HN: A collection of high quality cryptocurrency logos - giekaton
https://cryptoclothing.cc/crypto-logos
======
giekaton
Cryptocurrency logos collection with custom user interface and search
functionality. Logo files are available for download in high quality (.PNG)
and vector (.SVG) formats.

I have made this collection as a by-product of the main Crypto Clothing
project. Currently, it is the biggest and most accurate high quality crypto
logos collection on the internet.

~~~
tromp
Thanks for putting that together! The Grin logo would be more recognizable
with rim, eyes, and mouth in black as in

[https://github.com/mimblewimble/design/blob/master/logos/svg...](https://github.com/mimblewimble/design/blob/master/logos/svg/grin-
logo.svg)

[https://github.com/mimblewimble/design/blob/master/logos/png...](https://github.com/mimblewimble/design/blob/master/logos/png/grin-
logo.png)

~~~
giekaton
Grin logo updated:

[https://cryptoclothing.cc/crypto-
logos/grin](https://cryptoclothing.cc/crypto-logos/grin)

Direct links:

[https://cryptoclothing.cc/logos/grin-grin-
logo.png](https://cryptoclothing.cc/logos/grin-grin-logo.png)

[https://cryptoclothing.cc/logos/grin-grin-
logo.svg](https://cryptoclothing.cc/logos/grin-grin-logo.svg)

